# oldpunk's 60cm



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

If you've opened this page to look at a cool tank, you're in for a little dissapointment.

I haven't started yet.

You can however read pointless neanderings that don't really have to do with anything. 

Carry on.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Alright, Hudson is back to his happy self.

I've got 3 types of lighting I can go with. Led, t5ho, and hqi. Kinda leaning towards the leds but I still like the way t5s light up the tank. 

I still have all of my co2 stuff so that's a go. I kinda want to try a cerges reactor this time. I have a couple inline atomizers but didn't care the maintenance involved. 

The filter will be a xp3. Does anyone make plastic pipes anymore? I break the glass ones. ..

As far the scape goes, I need ideas. I think by now by I've seen it done just about every way possible. I like nature style but have only really pulled it off once. With all of my past tanks I've used locally collected manzanita. Probably not going to go that route thus time. So I guess I'm either going Dutch or rock. Heavily leaning towards the rocks. 

Thinking about doing something like sand in front and rock piled in the back. Not going to do a carpet this time. I have plenty of aquasoil for the planted sections.

Plants. Oh the plants. I really the look of ferns. I've also never really mastered stems but am up for whatever if someone makes a good suggestion. I also love crypts and have lots of success with them in the past. The one thing that I've noticed though is that most of the grow too big to not be the main focus in a smaller tank. Hmmm.... see... I can't make up my mind at all here. A simple scape with minimal pruning would be best for me. Most days I come home from work dead on my feet. Doing more than forts probably isn't going to happen very often. 

So to reiterate, given what I have to work with, would would you do?


----------



## Gametheory (Apr 25, 2014)

Haha, even a busy father needs a hobby!

First off, I would like to thank you for contributing so much to this hobby and forum. 
Your guides and advice along with bettatail's and darkblade's helped me setup my first CO2 system!
You guys rock (as well as the countless others who responded to my noob threads)!

Anyway back to the topic! I saw a nice nano set up using ohko stones (aka dragon stones) recently that maybe can inspire you for your 16g or 20 long. 
If I can find the link I'll post it right away, but either way they look pretty cool and a lot of great setups utilize them.

For low maintenance, I literally just purchased some Crypt parva from the sale section for that exact reason as a gift for my brother. 
He as well has almost no time for maintaining his 20 long, so I consider it a good fit for him!
It grows extremely slow, stays short and they're used as a foreground plant!

Stems seem to grow faster for me than root plants, not sure if there are extremely slow growing ones out there... Maybe some alternanthera reineckii mini since they stay relatively short and IMO don't require much pruning and special conditions, but they're still able to stay a nice red.

Any reason for not doing carpet?


Editaroo:

I found the scapes with it! 
http://25.media.tumblr.com/8d8247ae536c94ae60074e624fbff05d/tumblr_mt7n8mKwkc1rfc73zo2_1280.jpg

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=347802
(posts 15 and 17)


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

^ thanks!

Not going to do a carpet because I'm horrible about mowing it down. I'm aware of the one's that don't need mowing but have either used them a lot or don't care for the way they look. Besides, I kinda dig the island look.


----------



## Gametheory (Apr 25, 2014)

Yea the island look is a great one that I'll hopefully be doing in a nano down the line (no space :frown . 

However, I found the scapes I was referring too and put them in my first post. They're inspiring me for my next tank which also may be a year... haha. 
I hope they give you a boost of inspiration as well.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Yup. You've got the idea. I found a couple too. I'd use different plants though.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

It's funny sometimes how just typing things out can help you decide on stuff.


----------



## MCHRKiller (Jul 25, 2008)

I think a hardscape like this in either of those two tanks would be very nice.









I would use the crypts as a background plant, and use fern in and around the middle of the hardscape with some A.petite in the rocks near the bottom. This would be a tank you didnt have to mess with daily, and not to mention it would look awesome.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

^ Thank you 

I really am going to try and stay away from the wood this time though.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I think you'll need to go rockhunting first, see what you can find, and then let those rocks inspire you.

And I haven't seen anyone making acrylic lily pipes on TPT recently, but I've seen them on Fleabay within the past few months.


----------



## greaser84 (Feb 2, 2014)

Set up both tanks then you won't have too choose! Problem solved.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> I think you'll need to go rockhunting first, see what you can find, and then let those rocks inspire you.
> 
> And I haven't seen anyone making acrylic lily pipes on TPT recently, but I've seen them on Fleabay within the past few months.


Good idea. We've got a bunch of landscaping yards I've been meaning to visit. 


greaser84 said:


> Set up both tanks then you won't have too choose! Problem solved.


I only have enough time and effort for one at the moment.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Do an iwagumi, its an easy maintenance scape. DHG is good, easy to mow and you don't have to worry about uprooting.

Or maybe even HC Cuba! What regulator set up you got for the tank?


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

fwiw I was looking at these yesterday. 
http://lomov.blogspot.com/2012/06/penjing-at-singapore-chinese-garden.html


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

I sort of fancy the rounder stones sans driftwood in the photo. This would pave the way for any variety of plants and color varients without distracting. Maintenance would be limited to topping and replanting while the foreground would be open for options and quick swap out or just bare...

Call me a practical scaper but that's what i like these days 


MCHRKiller said:


>


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

FlyingHellFish said:


> Do an iwagumi, its an easy maintenance scape. DHG is good, easy to mow and you don't have to worry about uprooting.
> 
> Or maybe even HC Cuba! What regulator set up you got for the tank?


I don't think I could pull off a legit iwagumi. Shoot, I can't even pronounce it. I do like belem. Hmmm... I don't know about the regulator. I haven't put one together yet.


BruceF said:


> fwiw I was looking at these yesterday.
> http://lomov.blogspot.com/2012/06/penjing-at-singapore-chinese-garden.html


Nice inspiration. Thanks.


acitydweller said:


> I sort of fancy the rounder stones sans driftwood in the photo. This would pave the way for any variety of plants and color varients without distracting. Maintenance would be limited to topping and replanting while the foreground would be open for options and quick swap out or just bare...
> 
> Call me a practical scaper but that's what i like these days


You know what? I live within walking distance from the Sacramento river. Maybe I should check out what there is in the way of free scaping stuff. Lots of round rocks lol


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Get a Mr Aqua 18x18x24 inch tank.

Fairly cheap cost wise. 

Much better tank size than the other two options. 

Belem grass is EASY. Then add a few others to play around with and try.
Mini milfoil is easy and slower growing, Fissidens(will not infest the grass too easily), no Riccardia and other mosses etc for the grass though, you'll never pull them apart. The Mini butterfly Rotala I have is also a good plant to deal with. Trim the sucker like a hedge or pull and uproot and replant the tops once every 2-4 weeks basically.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Belem grass sounds good, you could make an iwagumi with that, Josh. For the regulators, there are some new plastic Victors out, supposedly on the cheaper side of things. 

You didn't keep your Parker IR?


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

plantbrain said:


> Get a Mr Aqua 18x18x24 inch tank.
> 
> Fairly cheap cost wise.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestions, Tom. Unfortunately, I'm stuck with the tanks I have currently. Maybe I'll get lucky and one of the kids will smash it. I'm starting to feel the belem. Not sure how to utilize it though. I still want a sandy foreground. 


FlyingHellFish said:


> Belem grass sounds good, you could make an iwagumi with that, Josh. For the regulators, there are some new plastic Victors out, supposedly on the cheaper side of things.
> 
> You didn't keep your Parker IR?


You would think out of the 7 I had that I would have kept one... I'm going to see how cheap I can make one. I've gotten pretty good at finding deals over the years. So the regulator is to be determined at this point.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Well, Hudson and I went to the river this afternoon to check out what I could find. Next time I'm taking some buckets and a shovel. I'm digging the stuff the Sacramento has to offer.

So how do i treat the river sediment? Just let it dry out?

Ok. So you know the Mr aqua add that's up in the adds at the top of page? I want to do something similar to that with river stones in a shorter (lengthwise) tank.

What you guys plant in the rocks and behind them?

This one:










On a side note, if you want a tired 15 month old, take them outside and let them run around for a while. Works every time:


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

HAHAHHAHaha !!!! That adorable, he all pass out. 

The rocks you posted could be Ryuoh or Seriyu Stones, did you find a similar type of rock locally? I think you should go with ADA AquaSoil, river sediments are full of weird nasty stuff. I don't think you want that in the house. Suppose your local chemical factory decided to skimp on disposal fees. And then you end up with some glow in the dark DHG.

Hmm... actually.... that be pretty cool.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

FlyingHellFish said:


> HAHAHHAHaha !!!! That adorable, he all pass out.
> 
> The rocks you posted could be Ryuoh or Seriyu Stones, did you find a similar type of rock locally? I think you should go with ADA AquaSoil, river sediments are full of weird nasty stuff. I don't think you want that in the house. Suppose your local chemical factory decided to skimp on disposal fees. And then you end up with some glow in the dark DHG.
> 
> Hmm... actually.... that be pretty cool.


You know what? I think I know just about every bodies first name around here but yours. It's kinda weirding me out. Don't trip. Aquasoil goes where you plant stuff. So... I'm all over that.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

It's Tony, guess what ethnicity I am?


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

FlyingHellFish said:


> It's Tony, guess what ethnicity I am?


I've seen pics of your hands. I think I've got it.


Anywho...

AFTER MUCH THOUGHT, a few months worth, haha. I think I've got it. I'm going to try my first Iwagumi. Going to use seiryu stone and Belem grass and something else mixed in around the stone for more texture. My first thought was e. tennellus. I think it'll be a little much for this size tank though. 24x12x13.

Progress will be slow. I'm having a surgery a month from now so it'll probably happen when they won't let me go to work.

The plan is to use 2 current led planted plus with co2 and a cerges reactor. 

What size housing would work best for this size tank? (16g)


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Update I guess.

Drug the 'ol nuvo out of the garage. 










^ yikes!










I also got a box-o-rocks in the mail today. More aquasoil should be in tomorrow. 

Got to give a shot out to Mrbluepanda. Great stone. Now I just have figure how to use it. I'm also supposed to pick up some Belem form Mr. Barr on Saturday. 

Good times.


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

What happened to all your 20L thread pictures??? I don't see them anymore.....it was one of the first tanks using nl java ferns that I fell in love with!!!


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

That photobucket account was deleted.  Whats weird is that I still remember the layout, the pieces of wood, where the plants all came from. I can barely remember what I had for breakfast lol


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

I played with rocks today.



















Boy did I pick the wrong place and time of day to take pictures of dirty glass.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Uhg... I hate waiting for stuff. Now that I've decided to set this one up, it's been a struggle to get the items I need to get everything going. I've also come to the conclusion that my toddler can't have all day access to the tank. That means it's probably going to have to live someone's bedroom. We're in the process of turning our 3 car garage into a 2 car garage with a bonus room. The room might be finished before I get this going. Perhaps it can be a fish room.  Not likely hahaha

I think I've found a cheap cerges reactor filter housing at home depot. It uses what look like 3/4 fittings which would make it cheaper in the parts needed. It might be too small for the flow of the xp3 I was going to use. I'm probably going to have to out a ball valve on the return to slow it down anyway so maybe not too much. 

Speaking of the xp3... I dug it out last weekend. I did a really bad job preparing it for storage. There's about an inch of water that's probably 2 years old still inside it. Ops... 

Can you run it through the dishwasher? That would probably work fine for everyone but me it. I bet the dishwasher will kill the plastic. Better just hand wash it.

I also realized I don't seem to still have all the glassware I used to. I hate moving... it's always my stuff that gets misplaced. Oh well...

Ok, sooo. Rant over I guess.

On a positive note, it looks like I'll have time to master farming dwarf hairgrass. I know most of you use potting soil for emmersed set-ups. I have quite a bit of aquasoil sitting around. Can I assume that will work just as well? Also, would adding co2 to an enclosed farm tank be beneficial for emmersed gowing?


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

oldpunk78 said:


> On a positive note, it looks like I'll have time to master farming dwarf hairgrass. I know most of you use potting soil for emmersed set-ups. I have quite a bit of aquasoil sitting around. Can I assume that will work just as well? Also, would adding co2 to an enclosed farm tank be beneficial for emmersed gowing?


AS works perfectly for dry start. However, in my experience with DHG, you have to keep the humidity *very high *or the leaves will brown and die off. To do this you'll have to mist it several times throughout the day. This makes it much more challenging compared to dry starting other plants like HC or UG.

No CO2 is necessary. There's more than enough of it in the air for plants.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Thank you 

I don't have time for multiple daily mistings. Maybe I would he better off starting a farm tank for the time being.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Welp, I got my belem yesterday. Set up a make shift emmersed set up for it. It's a ten gallon with two current satellite plus's over it. The humidity looked good this morning. The little blades had water droplets all over them this morning. I think I'm going to try pumping co2 in there just for the heck of it.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Bah-haha-ha...

I finally named a tank journal. 

Eh. I want to work on this so badly but there's no time until the week after next. I have read so many iwagumi scaping articles now. 

The emmersed belem is doing well. I guess that's a plus. It looks like my 4, 2x2 portions are going to be 1, 8x8 portion by the time ready to plant.

One question I still have is how do people keep slopes from falling over time? I always just figured the carpet would hold it place but it looks like some people use pieces of plastic or other retaining wall type things to keep the slopes in place.


----------



## AnthonyJ (Jun 22, 2014)

oldpunk78 said:


> Bah-haha-ha...
> 
> I finally named a tank journal.
> 
> ...


I've heard that over time, all slopes will eventually fall over. You can reinforce with plastic "cards" within the substrate or by using larger rocks as support underneath, but eventually the slope will slowly degrade.

Jealous about the belem, it's on my "next-tank" plant list


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

I really like DHB. It's a great carpet plant. It just needs a mow every so often. 

I've never done a tank with a pretty good amount of hills before. I've seen many posts a videos about adding stuff to keep the slopes in place but I have zero hands on experience. 

I keep looking for a ada article about it but haven't found it yet. Perhaps I'll just add some strips of plastic in areas I don't want to fall down.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

How large of a slope are you talking about? Because a 30/45 degree slope should be easy to do by just moving the soil. But if you want something really dramatic like this you will need rocks like in an iwagumi layout. Power sand (crushed lava rock) also helps give a foundation.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VxcGBvy4esI


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

I hoping to get it all together and end up no more than 45 degrees.

I'm going to use a couple pretty big stones and building it up around those is the goal.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Another month has gone by and I still haven't put this thing together yet. Sigh.

I have seem to have everything at least. That is besides time and two fully functional arms.

The stand I made for this tank last it was running is fully open underneath. The kids will do something bad if I don't enclose it. So... now I guess I'm waiting on my arm to be able to use power equipment again.

Stupid setbacks.

On a side note, DON'T EVER GET HURT AT WORK!!! Workmans comp is broken.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Hahaha. I just realized that this is one of those journals that goes on and on with no nothing for pages. 

Doh!

Hopefully my patience will pay off. It probably won't.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Worked on child-proofing the stand today. That meant sides and a door. The original stand was open...

Progress should go faster now. My wife gave me an ultimatum to get this thing set up again. Still kinda weirded out by the whole thing.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

I painted the stand last week. Still working on finishing it up.

Quick question, let's say I forgot to clean my filter out before I put it away a couple years ago. It's still got some water/mulm in it. I'm gonna clean it out but I'm wondering if the mulm still has any "good" bacteria in it. Hmmm.


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

oldpunk78 said:


> I painted the stand last week. Still working on finishing it up.
> 
> Quick question, let's say I forgot to clean my filter out before I put it away a couple years ago. It's still got some water/mulm in it. I'm gonna clean it out but I'm wondering if the mulm still has any "good" bacteria in it. Hmmm.


Negative, get rid of it. The filter is easily cleaned though with bleach soak. 

This tank is taking you forever, reminds me of my most recent build, I'm still working on the stand.....

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

I was just teasing 

Ya... My life is completely chaotic. No time for "me". Hahaha, I totally forgot when I was given the ultimatum to get get a tank set up that my wife would have no time either. 

All that's left now is putting a finish on the stand and building the reactor. I also have to modify my lights a little but that should be painless (turning 2 satellite +'s into 1.)


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

oldpunk78 said:


> I was just teasing
> 
> Ya... My life is completely chaotic. No time for "me". Hahaha, I totally forgot when I was given the ultimatum to get get a tank set up that my wife would have no time either.
> 
> All that's left now is putting a finish on the stand and building the reactor. I also have to modify my lights a little but that should be painless (turning 2 satellite +'s into 1.)


Are you staining or painting? 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

In a crude attempt to match some of the other stuff in our house, I'm covering a paint with a poly finish. It's probably not going to look so great but it will match the furniture in the room it's going. I literally just slapped some mdf over a pre-existing stand I made to keep the 2 yr old out of it.


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

oldpunk78 said:


> In a crude attempt to match some of the other stuff in our house, I'm covering a paint with a poly finish. It's probably not going to look so great but it will match the furniture in the room it's going. I literally just slapped some mdf over a pre-existing stand I made to keep the 2 yr old out of it.


Hey whatever works to keep em out right? =p I'm far from a carpenter which is the main reason I'm taking so long, look forward to seeing what you do with this

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Finally set it up and planted it. Now to watch the grass grow (and the algae... lol)

Here's a horrible photo to prove it.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

The diatoms have begun. 










And the grass is growing.










I guess everything is doing what it's supposed to.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Forgot to post this. Now this is a pot a dhg belem. Hahaha


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Starting to get green.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Still going alright. Probably time to remove the algae.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

It still looks the same... I should put some fish in there.


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

oldpunk78 said:


> It still looks the same... I should put some fish in there.


Fish are overrated.


----------



## Stacy1 (Dec 15, 2016)

Looking good!


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

johnson18 said:


> Fish are overrated.


I know, right? All that feeding and stuff. Making sure they're comfortable. Making sure that you don't gas them and all that. Geez...


Stacy1 said:


> Looking good!


Thank you!


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Surprise, surprise... The co2 was up too high lol

Added a few fish. Also trying out some color. Alternanthera Reineckii 'cardinalis'. I just stuck it there. It won't really work behind the rocks. Mega flow back there. Not sure where to try and plant it.


----------



## The Big Buddha (Jul 30, 2012)

Freshwater reef growing out of an old scale RC? Lol
Happy holidays old punk!

.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

"if you want to see a beautiful tank your in the wrong place"

Apparently im not LOL stunning tank!


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

The Big Buddha said:


> Freshwater reef growing out of an old scale RC? Lol
> Happy holidays old punk!
> 
> .


I can see it now. Hahhaa

Here's a pic of my scaler. Its a bit cooler now but I don't have any recent pics.











BettaBettas said:


> "if you want to see a beautiful tank your in the wrong place"
> 
> Apparently im not LOL stunning tank!


Thanks! ...I think?


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Time for another crack it this. I can’t believe how much time has passed.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

How you been man? Good to see you back in the game!


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

I’ve been doing alright. I can’t believe it’s been over 3 years now since I had a tank going.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Not done. The manzanita is still floating. There’s a rock holding it down. Got some needle leaf java fern and a bit of anubias nana petite coming. I might add some mini bolbitis. I should probably start dialing in the co2.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Plant list so far.
Mini bolbitis 
Nana petite 
Needle leaf java ferns. 

Should be super easy to keep up with. 

Is there a cheap par meter yet?


----------



## cl3537 (Jan 28, 2019)

oldpunk78 said:


> P
> Is there a cheap par meter yet?


Seneye Reef


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

^^^ thanks. I’ll look into it.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

More rocks or less rocks?


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

oldpunk78 said:


> More rocks or less rocks?


Honestly liking post 70 pic - i.e. less rock


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Immortal1 said:


> Honestly liking post 70 pic - i.e. less rock


Me too. Not enough balance or something.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## Tbakes (Mar 16, 2011)

Looking great Punk!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Tbakes said:


> Looking great Punk!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. I just totaled the whole thing trying to get one of the kribs out. (Had two males... bullying...) I’ll have to re-scape the whole thing again.

On a positive note, all the manzanita is sinking now. So that’s cool. I had a rock holding it down lol.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)




----------

